# ME-TV found a new fan...Me



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Not sure how many folks have access to it. Plus you probably wouldn't appreciate the nostalgia of it if you're under say 40 or so. It's only available via OTA antenna for now but I really dig a lot of the old classic shows they have.

They show everything from the old Batman series, Bob Newhart, Bewitched, Twilight Zone, Star Trek etc.

If you like "old school" TV from the 50's,60's,70's, I highly recommend trying to tune it in.

http://metvnetwork.com/


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Alfer said:


> Not sure how many folks have access to it. Plus you probably wouldn't appreciate the nostalgia of it if you're under say 40 or so. It's only available via OTA antenna for now but I really dig a lot of the old classic shows they have.
> 
> They show everything from the old Batman series, Bob Newhart, Bewitched, Twilight Zone, Star Trek etc.
> 
> ...


The community center for seniors that I work with has an OTA antenna (I set it up) and we watch this channel. They switch between this and the Judge shows (Judge Judy, and such). Much better than watching Jerry Springer which is their other fave.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

It's on one of the "UHF" stations here in the NYC area, and DirecTV picked up the station. I watch some old episodes of M*A*S*H on it. not HD, but then again neither was their content!


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> It's on one of the "UHF" stations here in the NYC area, and DirecTV picked up the station. I watch some old episodes of M*A*S*H on it. not HD, but then again neither was their content!


That's exactly what I watch on it. My TiVo always grabs a couple of episodes of M*A*S*H each day as suggestions. I like to unwind before bed with an ep or two. Funny that I can quote almost all of them from memory.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cmontyburns said:


> That's exactly what I watch on it. My TiVo always grabs a couple of episodes of M*A*S*H each day as suggestions. I like to unwind before bed with an ep or two. Funny that I can quote almost all of them from memory.


I can quote just about any of them from the Henry Blake years almost word for word. I was ok with the early Potter years, but once Winchester joined, I really only watched out of habit. Never liked the character. So I rarely watch those reruns.

Every time I make ribs now, my boys call them Adams Ribs


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> Every time I make ribs now, my boys call them Adams Ribs


And I get that!


----------



## nyc13 (May 31, 2013)

Love the four-shot of Brady Bunch on late Sunday morning (they call it Brady Brunch ) Especially since it usually means the three-part episodes (e.g. Hawaii trip) are back-to-back.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

We get it in Denver. I've been watching old Perry Mason episodes. "It's incompetent, irrelevant, and immaterial" seems to be their favorite line.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

meTV comes from Chicago from WCIU, which was a small independent UHF channel.

And I can't get it. It's blocked on UVerse. I guess I'm considered too far away.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I like it too! I've mostly been watching 'That Girl'. They were airing it every morning at 8:00, M-F, in order, and I was loving it. Each afternoon I watched that day's ep and then, shortly into season five, they stopped and put something yucky there. Now they just have it here and there, and not in order so I was forced (ha!) to buy the DVDs so I can watch it all on my own.

But I kept my SP because I like snagging the episodes here and there. Am working on the DVDs too, when I have time.


----------



## ferrumpneuma (Jun 1, 2006)

I made a mythTV dvr and 90% of what it records in on the ME family of stations.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Cox cable in Phoenix has a few of the secondary digital stations in their lineup so I get it through that and not OTA. ThisTV is very similar. It shows Patty Duke, Green Acres etc. but also movies and more recent shows like Sabrina


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Like Azlen already said, it is available on cable, maybe not all cable, but it is carried.
We just recently got a new channel called MOVIES! which also originated in Chicago


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Never heard of this channel 'til today. Cablevision does carry it, but only in CT. I'm hoping to get it soon since The Honeymooners, The Odd Couple and The Dick Van **** Show are on there.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

watched every ep of the mary tyler moore show on metv, and when they got to the last episode, instead of showing it, they started over.

i looked the series finale up on youtube, but they didn't earn any points from me for leaving off the finale after i stuck with them through all seven seasons.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

It is also Verizon Fios in the NY Metro area. We watched Emergency on it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I'd watch them if the shows weren't highly edited. I haven't proven that they are, but they almost certainly are. Probably at least 10 minutes are cut out of each episode.. (e.g. original Trek episodes were about 51 minutes IIRC.. Current 'hour' shows are about 42 minutes, and cable stations often put even more commercials than broadcast networks.)


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I wish I could get this channel! Apparently, it's only available on Uverse here in South Florida.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

I only started watching it in April. Because here in St. Louis it started on local the MyNetwork station. Which is a pain to receive since they have such a lousy signal. Then in April luckily they switched to the local CBS station. Mostly been watching it for M*A*S*H and Svengoolie on Saturday night.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> Never heard of this channel 'til today. Cablevision does carry it, but only in CT. I'm hoping to get it soon since The Honeymooners, The Odd Couple and The Dick Van **** Show are on there.


If you can get OTA by other means, it's Ch. 43 (UHF)


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

It doesn't look like DirecTV has it in Kansas City.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm wondering if some people have the channel but cannot tell, and here's why I say that - 

In my market, if you didn't actually tune in the channel to see the logo during programming you'd never know what the channel is. On the channel guide it's not called MeTV. It's called KAME (as in call letters) - something or other - as a local affiliate type of channel.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

It's the only ".2" channel in my local area that's not carried by Comcast. But the corresponding ".1" channel airs about half their content as MeTV (the other half is religious programming).


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

There are a few other similar channels. I think a lot of these shows they show are cheap or in the public domain for syndication. So these channels have been popping up as a way to sell advertising without having to pay a lot for content.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Here in Virginia on FIOS we have Antenna TV. It's on channel 482. They are playing one of my old all time favorite shows, The Burns and Allen Show. This show was a bit before my time, but I remembering discovering it as a kid and thinking I had found a gold mine. I loved the humor. My wife and I are watching a few a week.

I find it hard to believe that all these shows are in the public domain. Wikipedia reports:



> The kinescope recordings of the live telecasts from the 1950-1952 seasons of The George Burns and Gracie Allen Show have fallen into the public domain. . . . All of the TV shows were produced under the banner of McCadden Productions, the company that George Burns ran. The McCadden catalog is owned by Sony Pictures Television.


(It ran through 1958.)

Seems they are running the entire catalog whether in the public domain or not.

No matter, I am sure they can be broadcast for real cheap. The copyright holders are probably thrilled to monetize their value anyway they can.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Alfer said:


> It's only available via OTA antenna for now
> 
> http://metvnetwork.com/


If you put in your zip code in the search box on the right, it will tell you what channels it is available on in your area. For example:

You can watch Me-TV Washington, DC on the following stations:
WJLA (Over the air):	7.2
Comcast:	204
Cox:	804
Verizon:	462
Antietam Cable TV:	174


----------



## n548gxg (Mar 7, 2003)

In the NYC market, we have ME TV, CoziTV, AntennaTV, Bounce (features programming geared toward blacks and African Americans in the 25-54 age range.) and ThisTV


----------



## SueAnn (Oct 24, 2004)

Im embarrassed to say that I've been watching Little House on the Prairie on Me-Too.


----------



## Linnemir (Apr 7, 2009)

n548gxg said:


> In the NYC market, we have ME TV, CoziTV, AntennaTV, Bounce (features programming geared toward blacks and African Americans in the 25-54 age range.) and ThisTV


I'm in NH, and comcast has had ME and This for well over a year (my sense of time is lousy ) ... Cozi just arrived; it was formerly Retro. My hubby and I LOVE most of the oldies, though Dick Van **** and Mary Tyler Moor are not faves!

On the downside, we recently lost WeatherScan, which I loved as it gave the pollen and allergy counts.


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

In Indianapolis we have ME TV, CoziTV, AntennaTV, Bounce and ThisTV 
I like watching Svengoolie on ME TV on Saturday nights. Reminds me of Sammy Terry who was a local host of Friday and Saturday night horror movies in Indianapolis.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

We have all of them in Orlando Me, Antenna, Retro, This, etc. I assumed would be lots of similar channels once digital came out with subs. Surprised to hear these aren't pretty much everywhere now.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> Never heard of this channel 'til today. Cablevision does carry it, but only in CT. I'm hoping to get it soon since The Honeymooners, The Odd Couple and The Dick Van **** Show are on there.


The Odd Couple is my favorite show on ME...I loved the show when I was a kid and I love it even more now! :up::up:

What does it say about the state of TV these days that I would rather watch something on Netflix, Hulu, or 40 year old reruns than just about anything on Network TV?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

mattack said:


> I'd watch them if the shows weren't highly edited. I haven't proven that they are, but they almost certainly are. Probably at least 10 minutes are cut out of each episode.. (e.g. original Trek episodes were about 51 minutes IIRC.. Current 'hour' shows are about 42 minutes, and cable stations often put even more commercials than broadcast networks.)


It may be less than you think.

Based on my informal timings, ThisTV runs about 9 minutes of commercials per hour. I don't think that the episodes of the Outer Limits that they were showing were cut at all.

Antenna TV seems to run about 10-11 minutes per hour.
Me TV appears to be the worst offender at 13-14 minutes per hour.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

They can just speed up playback to get that many more ads in. No need to cut content.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I forgot to mention that, but yeah, personally, sped up does not really count as editing (even though you obviously are removing frames). Though you can only speed up a few percent at most (IIRC) before people notice it. Though I'm so used to listening to podcasts at 1.5x and 2x (and watching lots of shows on my other recorder at IIRC 1.5x, maybe 1.25x) that once in a while I have to check if I'm at faster than realtime or not, since I'm so used to it.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Cleveland has:

MeTV - on the .2 subchannel of WOIO/19 (CBS 19.1). Here in the southern part of the market, we have trouble with WOIO's main signal, but there's a handy digital translator I can pick up just fine. I just moved, and still get it perfectly, and am back with a working OTA receiver.

Antenna TV - on the .2 subchannel of WJW/8 (Fox 8.1). Had trouble getting it before (high VHF) but I must be in a better spot now.

This TV - on the .3 subchannel of WBNX/55 (CW 55.1). No trouble getting it in either place.

No Cozi here. Retro TV is on a pair of weak LPTVers, but I can see it again now due to being in the part of the TWC system that gives it analog cable carriage.

TWC carries all of the above except for This TV. That network's carriage was tied to the carriage agreement of the previous affiliate (WUAB 43.2, MyNet, owned by the WOIO folks). That station dropped This TV for Bounce, but WBNX apparently doesn't have a carriage agreement that includes This TV, so it's not on TWC...Bounce was added as soon as it took over 43.2.

Except for Retro TV, as noted above, and the absence of This TV, TWC carries all the remaining local digital subchannels in the high 900s, a back tune from the HD locals (1000s).

I love MeTV and am thrilled to have it back. Favorite show, aside from the MTM stuff? Columbo on Sunday nights.

I also like WKRP in Cincinnati, also Sunday nights on Antenna TV.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I found Me-TV in Houston just about 2 years ago via antenna, it was added to Comcast here not long after.


----------



## nyc13 (May 31, 2013)

Just caught a very interesting episode of an anthology series called "Suspense Theatre" (AKA "Crisis"). It was recorded (from Antenna TV, I think) as a suggestion. Quite a lot of quality stuff to be found OTA these days.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

Love this...for Dick Van ****, Mary Tyler Moore, MASH, Twilight Zone, Thriller and even The Rifleman......brings me back in, mostly, a good way!


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Saw a promo this weekend about big schedule announcement (I forgot date) hope it's not some "original" programs that would be beginning of the end.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cannonz said:


> Saw a promo this weekend about big schedule announcement (I forgot date) hope it's not some "original" programs that would be beginning of the end.


I'd be surprised if that was it. The existence of channels like MeTV is possible because the syndication rights for most of these shows is extremely low or even non existent, so these networks can broadcast them, and make money on commercials and lots of Infomercials. That's why you are seeing a bunch of these channels pop up, mostly on sub channels.

I wish DirecTV would carry some of these subchannels. We get MeTV because it's on a regular OTA channel here in NY. But I think Cabelvison carries Antenna TV on a subchannel and a few others (I keep basic cable for those times when I get severe rain fade). I haven't checked in awhile.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Steveknj said:


> I'd be surprised if that was it. The existence of channels like MeTV is possible because the syndication rights for most of these shows is extremely low or even non existent, so these networks can broadcast them, and make money on commercials and lots of Infomercials. That's why you are seeing a bunch of these channels pop up, mostly on sub channels.
> 
> I wish DirecTV would carry some of these subchannels. We get MeTV because it's on a regular OTA channel here in NY. But I think Cabelvison carries Antenna TV on a subchannel and a few others (I keep basic cable for those times when I get severe rain fade). I haven't checked in awhile.


I don't know if they still do a while ago one of the satellite companies (don't remember which) had the Retro TV feed.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

It's one of my favorite channels. It's what TVLand use to be.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Regina said:


> What does it say about the state of TV these days that I would rather watch something on Netflix, Hulu, or 40 year old reruns than just about anything on Network TV?


I find the selection of old TV shows on Netflix to be very poor. They should have more old sitcoms. I don't understand why they can't secure rights to some of the less popular ones.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

aadam101 said:


> I find the selection of *old TV shows on Netflix to be very poor. * They should have more old sitcoms. I don't understand why they can't secure rights to some of the less popular ones.


One of my favs on there is *Kolchak-The Night Stalker*


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

aadam101 said:


> I find the selection of old TV shows on Netflix to be very poor. They should have more old sitcoms. I don't understand why they can't secure rights to some of the less popular ones.


It's not even the same service you refer to, but as a single data point, Amazon has "Everybody Loves Raymond". I never really watched it when it was on originally (I probably saw an ep here or there, but I think it conflicted with some show my younger self liked far better), but watched the pilot so far on Amazon Prime instant video.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

cannonz said:


> Saw a promo this weekend about big schedule announcement (I forgot date) hope it's not some "original" programs that would be beginning of the end.


Actually the new schedule is better. There adding Gilligan's Island, F Troop, The Love Boat, Taxi and a show starring Steve McQueen called Wanted Dead or Live. Also on Friday nights their going to have something called Me-tv made for tv movie. It suppose to be made for tv movies based on iconic tv shows.

http://www.metvnetwork.com/fallforme2013.php


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Michael S said:


> Actually the new schedule is better. There adding Gilligan's Island, F Troop, The Love Boat, Taxi *and a show starring Steve McQueen called Wanted Dead or Live.* Also on Friday nights their going to have something called Me-tv made for tv movie. It suppose to be made for tv movies based on iconic tv shows.
> 
> http://www.metvnetwork.com/fallforme2013.php


You've never heard of it?

Youngins.....


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

cannonz said:


> Saw a promo this weekend about big schedule announcement (I forgot date) hope it's not some "original" programs that would be beginning of the end.


I heard that it was going to be Dark Shadows. Just speculation though.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

Langree said:


> You've never heard of it?
> 
> Youngins.....


Nope never heard of it. I was born in 75 and mostly grew up watching 80s stuff. I always thought Steve McQueen mostly did movies.


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

If you happen to have a retro 8 or 10 foot C band dish, MeTV is available on SES1 at 101W as well. I watch it that way, because the picture quality is great compared to the bitstarved subchannel on my local OTA affiliate.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks to this thread we've been watching a lot of these shows, i am especially enjoying Thriller and The Dick Van **** Show.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Man! No more Bewitched or I Dream of Jeanie!? Boooo.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Michael S said:


> Actually the new schedule is better. There adding Gilligan's Island, F Troop, The Love Boat, Taxi and a show starring Steve McQueen called Wanted Dead or Live. Also on Friday nights their going to have something called Me-tv made for tv movie. It suppose to be made for tv movies based on iconic tv shows.
> 
> http://www.metvnetwork.com/fallforme2013.php


F Troop. Cool. Loved that show as a kid. To this day, whenever I see a hot air balloon I say...."It is Ballooooooon". My kids have no idea where that came from, but now I can show them!


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

Here in Phoenix it's OTA 7.2, or Cox cable 93.

DVD/Netflix releases of old TV shows can be a problem due to rights issues, especially music. The original agreements with everybody who worked on the shows only covered broadcast rights, so Me-TV is fine with that. But they do not cover home video releases.

So this may lead to the time consuming, expensive, and/or impossible task of finding all the people with a claim and getting their permission. Sometimes they can't even find the people, or whoever inherited their rights.

Currently produced shows negotiate the home video rights up front.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Langree said:


> You've never heard of it?
> 
> Youngins.....


Thanks, glad they got that up I forgot to watch announcement last night.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Alfer said:


> Man! No more Bewitched or I Dream of Jeanie!? Boooo.


I'm sure they will show up on Antenna TV, surprised they weren't there to begin with being owned by WGN.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Langree said:


> You've never heard of it?
> 
> Youngins.....


Love, the Winchester opening.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Cannon back at 5PM.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Alfer said:


> Man! No more Bewitched or I Dream of Jeanie!? Boooo.


where's green acres?


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

NorthAlabama said:


> where's green acres?


Been gone for a while, it moved to THIS at 7 and 7:30AM.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

cannonz said:


> Been gone for a while, it moved to THIS at 7 and 7:30AM.


looks like we had a this.tv affiliate, now they're bounce, at least in the am. oh, well...


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

cannonz said:


> I'm sure they will show up on Antenna TV, surprised they weren't there to begin with being owned by WGN.


Yes they are suppose to be showing up on Antenna TV sometime this fall.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Would be nice if one of them showed Mama's Family and Charles In Charge.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Michael S said:


> Yes they are suppose to be showing up on Antenna TV sometime this fall.


Confirmed via a story this June on the TV industry site TVNewsCheck, though it doesn't say when. I guess Me-TV took a last run with the shows before losing the rights to Antenna TV.



> This fall, Antenna TV will add I Dream of Jeannie and Bewitched to its lineup.


I can get Antenna TV just fine now, so I'm happy with it.


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Anyone know how its fed to affiliates? We dont have it here, and if its on C or KU band, I could probably watch it, if its not scrambled.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

From Wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Me-TV



> It is also available nationwide on free-to-air C-band satellite via AMC-1 in DVB-S format.


I have no idea if that is accurate. Maybe it was at one time, since I don't see it here on the link from Wiki:

http://www.lyngsat.com/AMC-1.html


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

http://www.lyngsat.com/tvchannels/us/Me-TV.html

Don't know if this is accurate, either.


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry...I meant Antenna TV. MeTV is indeed on C band, SES1 at 101W


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Davelnlr_ said:


> Sorry...I meant Antenna TV. MeTV is indeed on C band, SES1 at 101W


Didn't see Antenna TV in my lookup...


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Watching "Columbo" on Me-TV right now. One of the great shows...paying tribute to Mr. Falk in commercial breaks tonight.


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Inundated said:


> Didn't see Antenna TV in my lookup...


That is what I was afraid of. They must be using Fiber.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Davelnlr_ said:


> That is what I was afraid of. They must be using Fiber.


Antenna TV is not at all listed here:

http://www.lyngsat.com/freetv/United-States.html


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

NorthAlabama said:


> where's green acres?


It's on Antenna TV 4 and 4:30pm now.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

cannonz said:


> It's on Antenna TV 4 and 4:30pm now.


thanks, found it.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Noticed this morning ME is showing the B/W episodes of Petticoat Junction, I've never seen them before.


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

Our OTA affiliate apparently dumped ME within the last week, and nobody else has picked it up yet. I'd like to watch some of those shows, sounds pretty cool!

Brad


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Here's an article on the Dallas situation, courtesy of an industry site:

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/496446-Dallas_Viewers_Want_Their_Me_TV.php

I can't figure out why the owners of KTXD didn't at least keep the full MeTV feed on a subchannel...they do so in other markets.

It sounds like there's strong interest in the market for the channel, so someone will probably pick it up soon.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Inundated said:


> Here's an article on the Dallas situation, courtesy of an industry site:
> 
> http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/496446-Dallas_Viewers_Want_Their_Me_TV.php
> 
> ...


It's on a sub channel here. Until this I just assumed it was standard.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I hope Brian Joyce's grand vision as an independent bites him in the ass. His attitude sucks.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

There are a handful of stations where Me-TV is on the main channel. It's mostly stations that get bought and sold a lot.

In most markets, it's on a subchannel (WOIO 19.2 here, 19.1 is CBS).



Langree said:


> I hope Brian Joyce's grand vision as an independent bites him in the ass. His attitude sucks.


The cost of what they're doing will bite him in the posterior. They'll be out of money in less than a year...mark my word!


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Inundated said:


> It sounds like there's strong interest in the market for the channel, so someone will probably pick it up soon.


And, just over a month later, someone has picked up Me-TV in Dallas.

http://www.tvnewscheck.com/article/72791/metv-adds-new-dallas-affiliate-ktxa



> Weigel Broadcastings classic TV multicast channel Me-TV, Memorable Entertainment Television, has signed CBS-owned independent KTXA Dallas (DMA 5), which will begin broadcasting the diginet on its ch. 21.2 starting Dec. 23. The network has been without an affiliate in the market since ending its affiliation with KTXD on Oct. 30.
> 
> KTXA 21.2 will carry the complete Me-TV program schedule featuring more than 50 different classic television programs every week.


They didn't need to deal with the Grand Local Programming Vision of Brian Joyce after all.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

MeTV seems to be moving into the 70s. They have Wonder Woman Starting this Friday. I'll get to see Linda Carter spin again. hehe And they are now showing Land of the Lost. As a Kid I loved both of these shows.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Looking forward to Wonder Woman, the 70's were pretty well represented already Cannon, Hawaii 5 O, Kojak, Streets Of San Francisco etc. Is the reason I call it the channel where big Fords roam freely.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

This is Jim Rockford. At the tone, leave your name and message, and I'll get back to you. [BEEP]


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Big Fords and one very dented gold Trans Am.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

cannonz said:


> Big Fords and one very dented gold Trans Am.


With the windows shot out, etc.

I imagine if "Cannon" were made in the 1990s, Frank Cannon would have to be in a huge pickup or SUV. I don't think they MAKE big Ford sedans now.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Inundated said:


> With the windows shot out, etc.
> 
> I imagine if "Cannon" were made in the 1990s, Frank Cannon would have to be in a huge pickup or SUV. I don't think they MAKE big Ford sedans now.


Hummer, he was into luxury the penthouse apartment (with gun range) the Continental with mobile phone.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

Inundated said:


> I imagine if "Cannon" were made in the 1990s, Frank Cannon would have to be in a huge pickup or SUV. I don't think they MAKE big Ford sedans now.


Crown Vic or a Lincoln Town Car.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Inundated said:


> This is Jim Rockford. At the tone, leave your name and message, and I'll get back to you. [BEEP]
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SijxE8S6wYQ[/media]


I recorded that on my answering machine way back then.

On another note... 
It is amazing that Jim Rockford could get so beat up every episode and still not get the girl or get paid. No wonder he lived in that ratty little trailer.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

vman41 said:


> Crown Vic or a Lincoln Town Car.


I'm not sure those modern cars are big enough for Cannon. The Hummer might be, or maybe one of those big Ford Explorers.



replaytv said:


> I recorded that on my answering machine way back then.
> 
> On another note...
> It is amazing that Jim Rockford could get so beat up every episode and still not get the girl or get paid. No wonder he lived in that ratty little trailer.


Jim "got the girl" from time to time, though he mostly let the pretty women go at the end of the episode...it just wouldn't work out, or they were leaving town, or something.

He dated Beth Davenport (his attorney), but I don't think that was an active relationship in the show's timeline.

Geez, I remember all this about "The Rockford Files" and I can't remember where I put my keys from time to time...


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

replaytv said:


> I recorded that on my answering machine way back then.
> 
> On another note...
> It is amazing that Jim Rockford could get so beat up every episode and still not get the girl or get paid. No wonder he lived in that ratty little trailer.


You've got a duplicate message in the video.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

hairyblue said:


> MeTV seems to be moving into the 70s. They have Wonder Woman Starting this Friday. I'll get to see Linda Carter spin again. hehe And they are now showing Land of the Lost. As a Kid I loved both of these shows.


Tonight their going to air the made for tv movie pilot. Then starting tomorrow they will move it to its regular time slot of course right after Batman.


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

Loving watching Wonder Woman, it's just as much fun now as when I was a kid.

However, watching it now I realize that she would NEVER have gotten cast today, she'd be considered 'fat' by current standards.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

JoBeth66 said:


> Loving watching Wonder Woman, it's just as much fun now as when I was a kid.
> 
> However, watching it now I realize that she would NEVER have gotten cast today, she'd be considered 'fat' by current standards.


See, and I have never pictured Amazon warriors as skinny little women.

Lucy Lawless as Xena fits my bill.


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

Langree said:


> See, and I have never pictured Amazon warriors as skinny little women.
> 
> Lucy Lawless as Xena fits my bill.


Mine too.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Michael S said:


> Tonight their going to air the made for tv movie pilot. Then starting tomorrow they will move it to its regular time slot of course right after Batman.


Looks like they moved Lost in Space to the midnight slot and sank Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea.


----------



## jgametest (Oct 31, 2013)

Sorry guys couldn't help it, these shows and more are waiting for you. 
Get your free month http://www.hulu.com/plus/paypal

http://www.hulu.com/xena-warrior-princess (6 Seasons)
http://www.hulu.com/lost-in-space (3 Seasons)
http://www.hulu.com/voyage-to-the-bottom-of-the-sea (2) Seasons)


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I just realized the actress who played Beth Davenport (Rockford Files) was also in other Me-TV shows...but in one I remember a lot.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gretchen_Corbett

She was also on a Columbo episode about a fitness store chain owner who murdered the partner who was going to expose him as a fraud.

In that episode, she played the murderer's secretary/girlfriend, and answered the door to his home wearing a bikini, which really flustered Columbo.

The killer was played by Robert Conrad, who I talked to on the phone one Saturday morning in the 1990s.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

jgametest said:


> Sorry guys couldn't help it, these shows and more are waiting for you.
> Get your free month http://www.hulu.com/plus/paypal
> 
> http://www.hulu.com/xena-warrior-princess (6 Seasons)
> ...


On the other hand, watching these programs on MeTV allows me to fast-forward through the commercials and I don't have to pay extra since it's an OTA channel!


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Inundated said:


> I just realized the actress who played Beth Davenport (Rockford Files) was also in other Me-TV shows...but in one I remember a lot.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gretchen_Corbett
> 
> ...


I was going to mention her and that episode of Columbo when someone brought up Rockford women. As for Columbo being befuddled by a woman a great example is Julie Newmar doing her yoga.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I would like to see them add the Flintstones but I guess whoever owns Turners stuff now wouldn't sell them the rights.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

You folks that only watch Me-TV are going to love Breaking Bad when they start airing it in 2035.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

lambertman said:


> You folks that only watch Me-TV are going to love Breaking Bad when they start airing it in 2035.


In SD, Pillar Boxed


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

lambertman said:


> You folks that only watch Me-TV are going to love Breaking Bad when they start airing it in 2035.


I am number 135 waiting to get the DVDs from the library, so should get in next June or so.

I am enjoying watching Steve McQueen in "Wanted: Dead or Alive (TV Series 19581961" and Clint Eastwood in Rawhide (19591966) on Me TV.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I recorded the entire series of Breaking Bad the other day. It will probably be 2035 before I get around to watching it, as I have a ton of F Troop episodes to watch first.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm pretty sure I don't get Me TV but I found one of the local digital tv stations that show nothing but old tv shows. On New Years day they broadcast the first two episodes of a number 60s tv shows. Green Acres still cracks me up. But I Dream Of Jeannie... Barbara Eden! Man, that was a gorgeous woman!


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

cheesesteak said:


> I'm pretty sure I don't get Me TV but I found one of the local digital tv stations that show nothing but old tv shows. On New Years day they broadcast the first two episodes of a number 60s tv shows. Green Acres still cracks me up. But I Dream Of Jeannie... Barbara Eden! Man, that was a gorgeous woman!


You must have been watching Antenna TV there is also Retro TV. Barbara Eden in the gold skin tight jumpsuit disguising herself as trophy is one of my favorites.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Watching Beverly Hillbillies realized Shug Fisher (Shorty Kellums) was the David Spade of his day.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm watching Get Smart from the beginning. Just finished episode 5 last night.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Kablemodem said:


> I recorded the entire series of Breaking Bad the other day. It will probably be 2035 before I get around to watching it, as I have a ton of F Troop episodes to watch first.


I can't believe that you have F Troop and Breaking Bad in the same post. That is like mentioning Seinfeld and Homeboys in Outer Space in the same post. I can't imagine waiting to watch Breaking Bad because I have F Troop to watch. If I had a TV in my bathroom I would watch F Troop while sitting on the toilet. 
Hmmmm... where could I put a TV in there??!!!


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

replaytv said:


> If I had a TV in my bathroom I would watch F Troop while sitting on the toilet.
> Hmmmm... where could I put a TV in there??!!!


I don't have a TV in my bathroom, but I can see my bedroom TV from there. Talk about multitasking. Good F Troop tonight. Cpt. Parmenter got kidnapped by the Loco Brothers.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Kablemodem said:


> I don't have a TV in my bathroom, but I can see my bedroom TV from there. Talk about multitasking. Good F Troop tonight. Cpt. Parmenter got kidnapped by the Loco Brothers.


Is that what that little bear in your picture is doing with Charmin, multitasking?


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

The professor (Russell Johnson) died.


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

We like ME TV too, we get it OTA from LA. I'm definitely in their target demographic (geezers).


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

My wife loves that channel, I despise that channel.

Yes I liked alot of the shows it currently airs, but really, once they have shown everything once, time to move on. Not for my wife of course, she has seen every single 30 minute episode of Marshal Dillon on Westerns about 30 times now, but if its on, she is watching


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

If you haven't seen it yet. This fall MeTV will be faster than a speeding bullet.


They also will be recruiting Jon and Ponch


They also will be going to Mayberry and go flying with the Black Sheep Squadron. They also will be returning to where everybody knows your name.

And finally this post will self destruct in five seconds.


http://metvnetwork.com/monitor/sure-it-s-summer-but-fall-is-just-around-the-corner


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I was hoping Superman would show up somewhere. My son is really into the 60s Batman at the moment. I don't have a DVR that can do OTA, though.


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

n548gxg said:


> In the NYC market, we have ME TV, CoziTV, AntennaTV, Bounce (features programming geared toward blacks and African Americans in the 25-54 age range.) and ThisTV


We also have "Movies" over the air at 5.2. It shows movies, of course, but their disclaimer says "This movie has not been altered to fit in more commercials" or something like that.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Google Fiber has ME TV!  I'm currently watching several shows on ME, and one on Cozi.


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

DougF said:


> I was hoping Superman would show up somewhere. My son is really into the 60s Batman at the moment. I don't have a DVR that can do OTA, though.


I was in an audience at a comic convention (not Comic Con) years ago when they showed a Superman episode. I got chills when the whole audience, including me, started reciting the opening together.

Happy Batman Day! 75 years old today. I've known him for 55 years. (Saw my first Batman book at age 7) I rode an elevator with Adam West at another convention. Never could see him as Batman though.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

I love ME TV but I wish I also had a RetroTV affiliate that I could watch, they're showing Doctor Who Classic episodes beginning August 4th. http://www.myretrotv.com/


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

TomK said:


> I love ME TV but I wish I also had a RetroTV affiliate that I could watch, they're showing Doctor Who Classic episodes beginning August 4th. http://www.myretrotv.com/


We have Retro TV here, but it's on two very weak analog channels. It used to be on analog basic cable, but you now have to get an adapter box for the non-major network local channels here.

Here and in other markets, Retro TV lost the battle and the war to Me/Antenna.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I've continued to watch 'The Love Boat' on MeTV. They started out with each episode, in sequence, then it's kind of gotten a bit twisted up. I have this feeling they are going to quit it, like they did with 'That Girl', before getting through the entire series. 

Since somewhere in the middle of season two, IIRC, they started skipping episodes and airing them out of sequence. *sigh* If you are going to make the commitment, how about showing the series in its entirety and in sequence? Too much to ask?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

cmontyburns said:


> That's exactly what I watch on it. My TiVo always grabs a couple of episodes of M*A*S*H each day as suggestions. I like to unwind before bed with an ep or two. Funny that I can quote almost all of them from memory.


One of the best shows ever. Loved those guys (was never really a Hot Lips fan).


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

I wish Directv would get locked in with this channel so I can DVR some classic shows!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Alfer said:


> I wish Directv would get locked in with this channel so I can DVR some classic shows!


you could be waiting a while, it's broadcast on a digital subchannel by one of the local stations in our market that dtv won't carry.

have you searched your zip code on metv to see if it's broadcasting in your town? it could be available to you ota.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Inundated said:


> We have Retro TV here, but it's on two very weak analog channels. It used to be on analog basic cable, but you now have to get an adapter box for the non-major network local channels here.
> 
> Here and in other markets, Retro TV lost the battle and the war to Me/Antenna.


Retro TV is on a digital OTA channel here but it's a weak one as well.
I can't get it reliably with my current set up.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

DougF said:


> I was hoping Superman would show up somewhere. My son is really into the 60s Batman at the moment. I don't have a DVR that can do OTA, though.


Solved. Ordered the OTA adapter for the Hopper from Amazon.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> you could be waiting a while, it's broadcast on a digital subchannel by one of the local stations in our market that dtv won't carry.
> 
> have you searched your zip code on metv to see if it's broadcasting in your town? it could be available to you ota.


Already is, that's why I started the thread. 

What's weird is DTV carries a couple of craptastic sub channels already that I doubt anyone watches. Mainly from some nearly college town and it's old art/history junk that's in SD. Looks horrible.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

DirecTV doesn't generally carry local diginet subchannels.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Alfer said:


> Already is, that's why I started the thread.
> 
> What's weird is DTV carries a couple of craptastic sub channels already that I doubt anyone watches. Mainly from some nearly college town and it's old art/history junk that's in SD. Looks horrible.


DirecTV does not carry subchannels as a rule, unless it's a Big Four network affiliate (a la Fox in Youngstown).

Here's your local list:

http://www.directv.com/city/tulsa-ok/

Here's the channel you're probably complaining about:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KRSU-TV



> KRSU-TV, virtual channel 35 (UHF digital channel 36), is an educational independent television station located in Claremore, Oklahoma, United States. The station is owned by Rogers State University.


It's a full power station, so it gets on DirecTV. Your MeTV affiliate is a subchannel of the Fox affiliate there, so it doesn't get on.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I like many of the additions, though Cleveland will run into an extra episode of something because someone has the rights to "Cheers" here (the CW affiliate runs it once a week early Sunday morning).

Last time "Cheers" ran, they subbed an extra "Dick Van **** Show" because it was next to "Cheers" in the lineup. No idea what they'll do now.

Love "CHiPs" and "Superman". Lukewarm about "Black Sheep Squadron", though I actually talked to its lead one Saturday morning in Sacramento...


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

They said there would be news about Dragnet, I never heard anything, hopefully they will add the B/W episodes to lineup.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

The fall schedule will be released today.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

cannonz said:


> The fall schedule will be released today.


Well her it is. Superman of course will be joining Batman and Wonder Woman on Saturday. There is one surprise on Sunday will be getting a visit from The Man From U.N.C.L.E. In some markets that have right issues Andy Griffith will be replaced with Mayberry R.F.D. I hate they took off my one favorite The Honeymooners.

https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http%3A%2F%2Fmetvnetwork.com%2Ffiles%2FMeTV%2520Nat%2520Sch%25204Q14%2520Eff%25209-1-14%2520C-M.pdf


----------



## Doggie Bear (Jan 16, 2008)

Michael S said:


> Well her it is. Superman of course will be joining Batman and Wonder Woman on Saturday. There is one surprise on Sunday will be getting a visit from The Man From U.N.C.L.E. In some markets that have right issues Andy Griffith will be replaced with Mayberry R.F.D. I hate they took off my one favorite The Honeymooners.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http%3A%2F%2Fmetvnetwork.com%2Ffiles%2FMeTV%2520Nat%2520Sch%25204Q14%2520Eff%25209-1-14%2520C-M.pdf


Very displeased that "Mission: Impossible" is getting demoted from M-F to Sun only. I've slogged through the Jim Phelps-less season 1 episodes (well, tonight is that last one that starts "Good morning, Mr. Briggs"), and I want to get to the season 6 episode with William Shatner as the guest. Now it's going to take 2+ years to get there....


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Michael S said:


> I hate they took off my one favorite The Honeymooners.


$19.91 for the entire series (the "main" series) at Amazon.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

They made a big deal about getting the episodes of Cannon that haven't been in syndication before a while back never showed any, hopefully will when it comes back. Just had started watching Kojak when they bumped it down to once a week, now gone.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

It looks like AntennaTv is stepping up their game a bit. In 2015 their going to be adding An Alien (R.I.P Robin Williams),a robot, a butler, a legendary kid doctor, Burt Reynolds, Newhart and their going to be moving on up to the eastside.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Michael S said:


> It looks like AntennaTv is stepping up their game a bit. In 2015 their going to be adding An Alien (R.I.P Robin Williams),a robot, a butler, a legendary kid doctor, Burt Reynolds, Newhart and their going to be moving on up to the eastside.


Glad to see they are in it again, The Jeffersons one of my favorites same with Newhart every time someone starts showing it they stop soon after. I had a feeling Small Wonder would show up somewhere that was odd show. would like to see more of the 80's syndicated shows Mama's Family, Charles In Charge, etc.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

One thing I noticed is METV goes way overboard with their website Antennatv way under, pretty much just a billboard.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

This channel is our dinner entertainment. My son LOVES Me-TV. I have to admit it's fun watching Hogan's Heroes, Emergency, MASH, etc. On the other hand I can't understand why Lucas McCain doesn't move his son Mark away from the town they're living in. Every single week it's something else. Always something dangerous.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

wendiness1 said:


> . On the other hand I can't understand why Lucas McCain doesn't move his son Mark away from the town they're living in. Every single week it's something else. Always something dangerous.


I never knew Florida was such a dangerous place till I saw Flipper (the Lassie of the sea), and that poor Timmy on Lassie couldn't cross the street without getting into life or death situation and need saving by the family pet.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

wendiness1 said:


> This channel is our dinner entertainment. My son LOVES Me-TV. I have to admit it's fun watching Hogan's Heroes, Emergency, MASH, etc. On the other hand I can't understand why Lucas McCain doesn't move his son Mark away from the town they're living in. Every single week it's something else. Always something dangerous.


I don't think it's on MeTV, but man, a lot of people get killed near tiny Cabot Cove.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I like MeTV but it has been screwed up for TiVo for as long as I have been using OTA here in Little Rock. It is on channel 49-1 and that channel shows up twice in the guide, once with the program information and once with "To be announced". Select the channel with the info and you get "searching for signal", select the other and you get the program with no info. Manual recordings are the only way to record anything. 

I wrote MeTV and TiVo about 4 years ago, the only responses I got were nonsense, and it hasn't been fixed yet. I have no idea how this can happen since I have never seen it before. It is the same with the TiVoHD and TiVo Premiere. It has actually gotten better because I used to have to look at 20-2 for guide information, that shows up in the guide but I get no signal there either.

The MeTV site has some programming available for streaming, I have watched a few shows using Google TV, it works well but there is a very limited selection available for some reason.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I like MeTV but it has been screwed up for TiVo for as long as I have been using OTA here in Little Rock. It is on channel 49-1 and that channel shows up twice in the guide, once with the program information and once with "To be announced". Select the channel with the info and you get "searching for signal", select the other and you get the program with no info. Manual recordings are the only way to record anything.


Here is your problem.

The primary full-power signal for MeTV in your area is KMYA-DT/49 Camden AR, which is located far south of Little Rock (and is probably not on your tuner).

KMYA operates KLRA-CD/20 Little Rock, a low-power digital repeater that probably is on your tuner.

According to rabbitears.info, KLRA-CD 20.1 is Univision, and 20.2 is MeTV, a simulcast of KMYA. But 20.2 shows up as 49.1 via PSIP.

How to untangle this? I have no idea, but here's the contact info for KMYA/KLRA, courtesy of the FCC's profile:

#1 Shackleford Drive
Suite 100
Little Rock,AR 72211
501-353-2227


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I like MeTV but it has been screwed up for TiVo for as long as I have been using OTA here in Little Rock. It is on channel 49-1 and that channel shows up twice in the guide, once with the program information and once with "To be announced". Select the channel with the info and you get "searching for signal", select the other and you get the program with no info. Manual recordings are the only way to record anything.


I had a problem like this with my PBS station. I'd get a guide like:

42.1
42.1
42.2
42.3

The duplicate channel would not work and had searching for signal. I ran the "repeat guided setup" under the Help section and Restart or Reset system. It doesn't delete your recordings but resets the channels your receive. It fixed my problem. But I had to do again about a year later to fix same problem. You could try this.

Hope you get your MEtv fixed.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Inundated said:


> Here is your problem.
> 
> The primary full-power signal for MeTV in your area is KMYA-DT/49 Camden AR, which is located far south of Little Rock (and is probably not on your tuner).
> 
> ...


Thanks for an explanation.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

hairyblue said:


> I had a problem like this with my PBS station. I'd get a guide like:
> 
> 42.1
> 42.1
> ...


I did try that a couple of times, I am pretty sure this problem can't be fixed from my end.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Chris Gerhard said:


> The MeTV site has some programming available for streaming, I have watched a few shows using Google TV, it works well but there is a very limited selection available for some reason.


Rights issues. Streaming rights for TV shows are much different than over-air rights. Many rightsholders don't want to stream (or more accurately, want to get paid more money for it than the network/station wants to pay).

In MeTV's case, the streaming shows are generally older shows that have lower rights fees.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I did try that a couple of times, I am pretty sure this problem can't be fixed from my end.


Probably correct.

TiVo uses Tribune Media guide data, which is also used by Zap2it.com.

That site's over-air listings for zip 72211 show KLRA-DT 20.2 for MeTV. Not 49.1. But KLRA is, according to RabbitEars, putting out 49.1 as its PSIP (display) channel.

49.1 is nowhere to be found on the Zap2it listing.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Inundated said:


> Probably correct.
> 
> TiVo uses Tribune Media guide data, which is also used by Zap2it.com.
> 
> ...


I have left 20.2 in the guide all of these years and once in a blue moon, it does come in when I have tried. At some point a couple of years ago, the second 49.1 channel showed up and I look at it for guide data now, rather than 20.2, it is at least close to the channel I can receive consistently.

The fact this has been this way for maybe 5 years or more now makes me believe it either can't be fixed or won't be fixed for reasons unclear to me.

For a couple of years I had an unsubscribed TiVo on one of the three HDTVs in house and used the BuddyTV guide with Google TV, I could look at the guide and select a program from 20.2 and it would change the TiVo channel to 49.1. Now that I have subscribed TiVos on all three HDTVs, I don't do that but that guide was very useful for a number of reasons with an unsubscribed TiVoHD which offers nothing but dual tuners and 30 minute buffers.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I am getting MeTV on channel 30.2 with guide data correctly for 30.2, I just noticed today. A few weeks ago I again sent an email to TiVo and have responded a couple of times to requests for information about the issue. It appears TiVo was able to fix it. I still get MeTV on 49.1 with no guide information but that is easy to ignore.


----------

